

Ask HN: What's the difference between apps subdomain and the news subdomain? - karlzt

http://news.ycombinator.com/<p>vs.<p>http://apps.ycombinator.com/<p>since when there is this apps sub-domain?<p>what's the point of the apps sub-domain?
======
gus_massa
Last time that this was asked (with an answer from pg):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1181897>

~~~
karlzt
weird, I HNsearched it
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=apps.ycombi...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=apps.ycombinator&start=0)
and didn't find that thread.

~~~
gus_massa
I searched for "apps.ycombinator.com" instead of "apps.ycombinator"

\- "apps.ycombinator.com" (64 results):
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=apps.ycombi...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=apps.ycombinator.com&start=0)

\- "apps.ycombinator" (2 results):
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=apps.ycombi...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=apps.ycombinator&start=0)

I don't understand why there is such a big difference. Perhaps the search
engine parses the domains in a special way.

